#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Phoenix87> hallo
<Phoenix87> just wondering if all the ubuntu app showdown t-shirts have already been shipped, because I haven't received mine yet. any news?
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-03
<cwayne> hello all
<ajmitch> hi cwayne
<ajmitch> mhall119: I'm sorry I didn't get you those build system stats, getting the info morphed into something a bit more complicated
<cwayne> ajmitch: heya, hows it goin?
<ajmitch> cwayne: good thanks, how are you?
<cwayne> ajmitch: not bad thanks
<cwayne> just waitin for 1 more vote to get my app accepted :)
<ajmitch> pretty sure that I voted on your one :)
<mhall119> ajmitch: would it be easier to get a rough estimate rather than exact numbers?
<cwayne> ajmitch: haha, well in that case, thanks!
<ajmitch> mhall119: could be, I ended up starting on something to view the queue & run arb-lint, licensecheck, etc across the lot & show it
<ajmitch> bad feature creep, I know :)
<mhall119> heh
<ajmitch> I'll get rough stats to you asap then
<cwayne> are you guys looking for help QA-ing apps?
<ajmitch> mostly with reviewing & fixing packaging, license checks, all the boring bits :)
 * ajmitch thought there was a post on the mailing list about what we'd like people to help with
<ajmitch> but basically, until we get a more automated process for packaging in place, we expect app authors to submit a source packages either in a branch or a PPA, it should pass checks such as those found in arb-lint, it must have appropriate copyright documentation in debian/copyright
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/arb-lint is the tool used along with lintian
<cwayne> hmm, i may be able to help with that, although most of my expertise would be QA
<cwayne> i would like to help though, i figure you guys are pretty swamped since the app showdown ajmitch
<ajmitch> yeah, swamped with that & for other reasons
<cwayne> ajmitch: yeah :/
<cwayne> it's definitely quite frustrating at times
<ajmitch> sorry
<cwayne> ajmitch: heh don't be, you got me one of my 2 votes :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-04
<edo9k> Hi
<edo9k> I'm looking for some advice
<edo9k> I'm looking for a screen saver for ubuntu, with RSS support.
<edo9k> can anyone give a pointer on this?
<ajmitch> dholbach: just to distract you, I've got a change to apps-brancher so it works with the current myapps :)
<ajmitch> since the scraping didn't work, all the apps are in one json string in the page
<dholbach> ajmitch, ah awesome - can you submit a merge proposal?
<ajmitch> yeah, it's fairly minimal change
 * ajmitch was using that for a list which will have (once working) arb-lint & licensecheck run over the queue, I'm tyring to make it look like the sponsoring list sorted by last response time
<ajmitch> I know this'll be obsoleted by whatever new process comes along in a few months :)
<dholbach> awesome
 * dholbach hugs ajmitch
<cwayne> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> hi cwayne
<cwayne> dholbach: heya, i was just wondering if you happened to remember what you needed to change on unity-lens-vm?  i feel that i'll probably have to make the same changes to my new lens
<cwayne> oh or is the branch still active, i could just look at that i suppose :)
<dholbach> no, I don't remember
<dholbach> it's been a while :)
<cwayne> dholbach: heh, no worries :) (thanks again for the help btw!)
<ajmitch> you want to find wendar or coolbhavi to vote on it
<ajmitch> iirc you pinged the list about it a few days ago?
<wendar> cwayne: hi, sorry, been meaning to double check and make sure I voted on that one
<ajmitch> hi wendar :)
<wendar> hi ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> sorry, didn't really mean to disturb you from work
<wendar> no worries
<wendar> I haven't been having much luck getting the DMB to post our Launchpad vote
<wendar> though, I got a lot of discussion about which tools might be more appropriate :)
<cwayne> hey wendar, thanks a lot!  ( i hope i haven't been *too* annoying lately :) )
<ajmitch> usually CIVS
<wendar> cwayne: no worries, thanks for the reminder :)
<ajmitch> I'm surprised that launchpad still has polls
<wendar> ajmitch: right, but CIVS doesn't work when you have more spaces than candidates
<wendar> ajmitch: so I talked with the CC after the last vote and they said "use a Launchpad poll for a confirmation vote"
<ajmitch> darn
<wendar> ajmitch: so I updated the process to match what the CC said
<ajmitch> who have you talked to to get a poll up on LP?
<wendar> ajmitch: but, yeah, everyone on the DMB seems to agree an LP poll isn't the right way to do it
<ajmitch> not surprising :)
<wendar> ajmitch: I CCd the entire DMB, but off list
<wendar> ajmitch: I'm open to other ideas
<ajmitch> does CIVS not work with confirmation vote for 3 people, assuming it's 1 new & 2 renewals?
<wendar> ajmitch: any thoughts on how to take a yes/no/abstain poll of the entire ubuntu-devel membership, for only confirmation?
 * ajmitch can't remember if you were putting your name forward again or didn't have time
<wendar> I'm not, because I'm not qualified under the new rules
<ajmitch> no, I don't really know what other voting options there are
<wendar> CIVS only allows you to rank the candidates
<wendar> selecting some number of seats from some larger pool
<wendar> what we need is a yes/no/abstain vote on each candidate
<ajmitch> confirmation votes can be done there by including a 'none of the above'
<wendar> but, what if they only want to approve 2 and decline 1?
<ajmitch> they rank those 2 above NOTA, and the 1 below
<ajmitch> debian uses a similar system
<wendar> hmmm... I can try it
<wendar> we do have lots of nice scripts for pulling ubuntu devel addresses
<wendar> (to inject into CIVS)
 * ajmitch also doesn't know of a good way to get more people interested
<ajmitch> perhaps having regular discussions with those who've show interest in being an arb helper
<wendar> ajmitch: it's partly a chicken-and-egg problem: it would be a lot more attractive without the backlog, but we need more help to clear the backlog
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> and just that reviewing isn't fun :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: welcome back
<ajmitch> it's nice to have you around in a sane timezone ;)
<wendar> ajmitch: yeah, I'm not sure how to make it more fun
<dholbach> thanks
<wendar> ajmitch: though, just making it less tedious would probably help
<ajmitch> yes
<wendar> bhavi's term isn't ending, right?
<ajmitch> do we have a wiki page about how arb contributors can help?
<ajmitch> you're right, it's not
<wendar> so it's just you and alessio
<wendar> for 6 slots?
<ajmitch> does the poll have to be set for 6 slots?
<wendar> it could be 2
<wendar> it asks how many candidates will be successful
 * ajmitch guesses that will work
<wendar> ajmitch: do you want to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndrewMitchell/ARB?
<wendar> (so I can link it from the poll)
<ajmitch> not really, it'd require me being creative :)
<ajmitch> I'll have to give it a shot later
<ajmitch> currently there's nothing inaccurate in it, just outdated
<wendar> ajmitch: okay, I'll link it in. it's probably worth mentioning that you've been on the ARB for 2 years now, for anyone who's not in-the-know :)
<ajmitch> might be :)
<ajmitch> that will probably count against me
<wendar> heh
<wendar> ajmitch: you should have just gotten a poll request, tell me if it looks sane
<wendar> if so, I'll add the rest of ubuntu-dev
<ajmitch> I have, it looks alright
<wendar> okay, thanks! shipping out to the lot of them
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-05
<coolbhavi> dpm, jono good morning!
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<jono> hey coolbhavi
<ajmitch> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, jono its great that you havent slept :)
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, hey
<ajmitch> next few hours are the hardest :)
<ajmitch> I'm sure jcastro will run out of albums
<dpm> coolbhavi, after 18 hours non-stop ... not really great :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<dpm> hey everyone, could someone have a look at the Lightread update? I've been helping them to send the update, and it'd be cool to get it on the SC.
 * ajmitch wishes the changes email had a link to the app
<ajmitch> I know there's a bug open about that
<coolbhavi> dpm, sure
<coolbhavi> dpm, the CR field has only the deb uploaded .. I'll anyway pull from ppa
<coolbhavi> let me check :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, found 2 nitpicks
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> 1. the long description in d/control is missing in the update
<coolbhavi> 2. the dh version differs in d/compat and d/control
<coolbhavi> 3. d/copyright file is awfully messy
<coolbhavi> in the ppa package
<coolbhavi> so m going to say these things in the cr and put it under needs info
<coolbhavi> dpm, left a comment there
<coolbhavi> alright dpm my break got over and running to work now have a great rest of the marathon dholbach jono
<coolbhavi> ciao all!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch coolbhavi
<dholbach> have a great weekend
<coolbhavi> same to u :)
<cwayne> next up: github lens!
<cwayne> wendar: any chance of a vote today :P
<wendar> cwayne: sorry, I'm on a deadline for next week :( but tomorrow I'll have time
<cwayne> wendar: no worries, we've all got deadlines, whenever's fine :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-06
<cwayne> hey, how come there's not a seperate category for unity lenses in the usc?
